# Smoked Halibut?



## frag monger (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm looking for a good marinade recipe for smoked Halibut.  Anyone got one they've tried & like a lot?  

Also, do you smoke Halibut just as long as you'd smoke, for example, Salmon, or does Halibut take more/less time?  

Thanks!  :)


----------



## monty (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey, FM!

Halibut is cooked like most fish until it is opaque and flakes easily. As for timing that depends on a host of variables from the true temp of the cooking medium to the thickness of the halibut! This is a watch and see operation.

As for a marinade I will hold off. Hae not settled on the right one yet!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## frag monger (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, from what I've read (from the marinade recipe I got for my salmon) it says I should smoke the salmon for 6-12 hours.

Does that sound right?  12 sounds like too much to me, but 6....to maybe 8 sounds about right(?)

I take it I'll want to smoke the Halibut for just as long?  

Is there a specific internal temp I'll want to hit, or is it just smoke 'till it's done/cured to my liking?  

Thanks again!  :)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm not a fish smoker FM, but from what I've read in the Salmon threads, unless thats one big Halibut you're looking at way to much smoke time.

Vulcan seems to be pretty experienced with fish smoking and he says shoot for internals of 145 and his took about 1 1/2 hours at 225.

Check out his thread called Salmon smoking times in the fish section.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2006)

FM- If you were cold smoking your fish (90-100 degrees), the suggested 6-12 hour smoke time would be correct. At 225-250 degrees it's like Monty says "a watch and see operation".


----------



## frag monger (Jul 12, 2006)

OK.  We smoked a halibut filet, a salmon filet & a steelhead filet.

The total smoking time was just under 4 hours (at a temp of about 200-215 degrees).  

It came out very good.  We were using a bourbon-based marinade on 'em.  Yummy!  :)


----------



## cheech (Oct 8, 2006)

Frag any chance you would share your recipe for the marinade. I have a hunk of halibut in the freezer that I have been trying to figure out what to do with it?


----------

